# Advice needed on newer merckx



## element51 (Jun 18, 2009)

there seems to be a wealth of information here, but i can't seem to find anything on the newer frames. Does anyone know something about the eddy merckx flyer? I cannot find any info online. Its was an aluminum frame from 2003

looks like this:
http://www.queens.co.za/products/bikes_Alu_Flyer.htm


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

what do you need to know?

simply put, it's the equivalent of a non-sloping gara. 2003 would have had an alloy fork to match the alloy frame. A nice lower- end merckx..............

Andy (have a NOS Alu Flyer)


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I've heard good things about the aluminum Merckx's in general, including on-line reviews from publications, but nothing about the Flyer specifically.


----------



## element51 (Jun 18, 2009)

i have a chance to putchase a merckx flyer, but i wasnt sure if is worth it since it is a lower-end bike. How does it compare to mid-level alu bikes like the trek 2200 or an orbea team from 2003?


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

The Merckx will likely be a little heavier, but will ride much better  

If it's a fair price and it fits go for it !

Andy (slightly biased with 8 merckx....)


----------



## element51 (Jun 18, 2009)

I bought it:


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice job, looks great! Please be sure to post a follow up ride report. :thumbsup:


----------



## element51 (Jun 18, 2009)

I need to wrap the bars tomorrow and need advice on color! Silver, white, black, red, or a marble pattern of the above?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd say white. It will match the front end of the bike, and keep the red highlights on the frame subtle.


----------



## element51 (Jun 18, 2009)

Took it out for a 42-miler today, beautiful ride. The bike is extrememly stiff and lightweight, which makes for a slightly harsh ride but a carbon seatpost took take of that. I think i will also swap out the rear cogs for slightly more hill-friendly gearing. I'm used to ultegra/open pro rims, is there an equivalent for campy?


----------

